# Cooking ribs on an Old Smokey Electric Smoker



## jaybird1103 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting an Old Smokey Electric Smoker and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to cook pork ribs and beef ribs on it. I didn't see any rib recipes on their website or on their manual downloads.  If anyone can help me, thank you.


----------

